# BMW Headlights



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

Does anyone know how easy or difficult the 3-Series E36 headlights are to fit into the B13 Sentras?? Anyone ever seen it done or have any info on them, please let me know.

thanks a lot

Nick


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

what series is that? the 2000's? or like.. the old 1990s with the 4 plain circles?... any headlight would be as difficult as any other headlight in most cases.. you will still have to cut up your car.. there is NO direct replacement for hte b13's.. except the tsuru..


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

*Headlights*

The headlights are those from the 92-98 3-Series and they do replace the headlights for the B13. I already have the headlights and was just wondering if anyone had the hints for getting them in.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

oh you aren't going to be able to do them yourself. and some headlights are easier to put on cars than others depending on how close of a design there are to stocks. the 3 series headlights would be one of the easiest because they are similar in shape as the stocks. it would be extremely difficult to put say SC430 headlights on a B14 but not as hard to put them on a new model civic.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I was also considering this swap and i say do it carefully. If possible do a right up for this. I have a B14 and i think it could be possible as well. I would need to make custom fittings and a custom grill but I know there are some people on here that could do something for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Let me know if you get anywhere with it. i know the one sentra that did skyline headlights had to re-cut the hood. i have a a carbon-fiber hood so thats not really an option for me.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

B13 Sentra with Skyline Headlights....

















and Honda S2000 tails.. just in case no one ever saw it


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

i also wanted to do this conversion but didn't have the time. i've seen one sentra with the BMW headlights, but he also used the BMW corner lights as well. it looked really clean. i am currently making black housing for jdm headlights for my b13.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i also wanted to do a headlight conversion and i kinda still plan on it. i wanted to do an s13-s15 head light conversion @ one time but i never got around ot doing it...most headlight swaps are ognna take some cutting on the hood and the side fenders but i too was looking @ the bmw lights and they share some of the same plane squared off styling of the b13, i said to myself y no look into it but i still never got around to it. what i will try in the near future is a 98 3series headlight, with the angle eyes, but i wanted that round eye to be red to match the color of my lights....good look on doing the project, when i start on mines i will post about it in the 'showthreads'


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

CF sidemarkers baby!  What color where they sprayed? They don't look transparent.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

I wanna do the same conversion as I already have the 1998 3-Series lights with Blue Angel Eyes. Let me know any suggestions.


----------

